# The first pontil of my new collection



## dollarbill (Dec 27, 2015)

After selling my old collection ,This is the first pontil I've added to my new collection.


----------



## Goodman (Dec 27, 2015)

Nice, is that all of the embossing. How about a pic of the bottom ?


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 27, 2015)

View attachment 168128Here's the bottom and Kentucky is the only embossing on the bottle.


----------



## Goodman (Dec 27, 2015)

Good Pontil !


----------



## 2find4me (Dec 28, 2015)

Nice one, is that a mustard bottle or something? I have always liked those and the barrels.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 29, 2015)

Killer!


----------



## Ace31 (Dec 31, 2015)

I definitely like it.


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 13, 2016)

Nice, if you dont mind me asking, why did you sell your old collection???


----------



## dollarbill (Jul 3, 2017)

To answer an old question. I moved from Ky. to Fl. and found myself in need. Being disabled and all my old skills required a strong back so it made it hard to come up with the cash my family need at the time. So I did what was necessary. Besides I have always been a Maverick ie. liked all types of bottles and artifacts .So I just started over again and now I have totes, cabinets, drawers and flat spaces full of all kinds of flea market  and yard sale and a few dig finds.


----------



## nhpharm (Jul 4, 2017)

Love the old mustard bottle!


----------

